# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 377 : Canard se console

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 377.

----------


## Zodex

Rhââ je suis déçu, quand j'ai vu "Where the water tastes like wine" j'ai cru qu'était déjà sorti ce singulier RPG dont vous aviez parlé, dans lequel on incarne un perso alcoolo qui se fait engueuler par ses compétences. Me souviens que le titre du jeu était un peu du même style, non ?

----------


## Netsabes

Ça, je pense que c'est No truce with the furies, qui vient (hier) d'être renommé en Disco Elysium

----------


## Zodex

Ah oui ! Merci pour l'info. Bon je préférais l'ancien titre cependant. Et y'a une bande annonce qu'est sortie, mais pas de date...

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Ça, je pense que c'est No truce with the furies, qui vient (hier) d'être renommé en Disco Elysium


C'est quoi ce changement de nom? (je sais pas de quoi parle le jeu, mais "No truce with the furies" ça me fait penser a la fin de Sandman, et "Disco Elysium"... heu... je sais pas, mais pas a la même chose!)

----------


## Ghostwise

> C'est quoi ce changement de nom?


Je ne crois pas qu'ils l'aient expliqué officiellement.

Mais toutes les discussions en Anglais sur le jeu avaient tendance à partir en sucette quand des mecs obsédés par leur détestation des furries (deux R) se pointaient, soit en moyenne après trois secondes. Donc parler du jeu c'était un peu comme expliquer, disons, l'arc "The Kindly Ones" dans _Sandman_ tout en partageant la scène avec un pétomane qui fait son numéro.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est un peu débile comme raison non ? Full Metal Furies n'a pas l'air de trop souffrir du phénomène.
Le titre est tout de même l'un des premiers vecteurs par lesquels un jeu capte (ou non) l'attention. Renoncer à quelque chose d'aussi mémorable au profit d'un titre d'une telle banalité est un peu dommage.

----------


## Zodex

Ouais, en plus moi j'aime pas la musique disco.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, dans le test de *Chuchel*, c'est quoi une cerise alacrigène ? Jamais vu ce mot.  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Qui provoque l'alacrité ? (Vivacité et enjouement si j'en crois Google, je mourrai moins bête). Rangez-moi ce vilain néologisme tout de suite madame Kalash, quelqu'un pourrait se blesser.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

Ah oui la vache ok.  :tired: 
Un objet inanimé ne peut provoquer l'alacrité normalement.  :tired: 
Mais ça va pour cette fois, on va dire que c'est une licence poétique.  :tired:

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Qui provoque l'alacrité ? (Vivacité et enjouement si j'en crois Google, je mourrai moins bête). Rangez-moi ce vilain néologisme tout de suite madame Kalash, quelqu'un pourrait se blesser.


Vous avez tout bon monsieur frankymikey, c'est bien un atroce néologisme, je plaide coupable.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Tiens maintenant les news sont signées ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quasiment tout est signé depuis la nouvelle formule. C'est plutôt chouette.

----------


## ziafab

MAis !!! Mais ??? Il y a pas le test de Vermintide 2 !!!!! C'était pourtant indiqué dans la dernière page du CPC précédent...

Comment je sais, moi, si je dois l'acheter ou pas !!! C'est une honte ! Vous nous poussez dans les affres de la précommande après sortie !!  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## Zodex

> MAis !!! Mais ??? Il y a pas le test de Vermintide 2 !!!!! C'était pourtant indiqué dans la dernière page du CPC précédent...
> 
> Comment je sais, moi, si je dois l'acheter ou pas !!! C'est une honte ! Vous nous poussez dans les affres de la précommande après sortie !!


Le mag n'est pas encore sorti, ni totalement rédigé apparemment... Rien n'est perdu !

----------


## Netsabes

On n'a pas eu le jeu à temps pour ce numéro, donc ce sera dans le 378.

----------


## Ghostwise

> C'est un peu débile comme raison non ?


J'ai pas dit que c'était la raison. J'ai dit que si ils avaient annoncé une raison, je n'en ai pas connaissance. Je dis juste ce que j'ai remarqué, et je suis bien d'accord que c'est débile.

Sinon j'ai acheté le CPC 376 ce matin, et cela me met bien du baume à coeur que de savoir que mes €5.40 (moins la marge distributeur, moins les coûts d'impression et papier, moins la TVA presse, moins....) vont payer plusieurs *secondes* de masse salariale CPC. La presse libre est donc sauvée !

(Par contre lire des actualités et critiques jeux sur du papier, je vous cache pas que ça fait... bizarre. Vraiment.)

----------


## ziafab

> On n'a pas eu le jeu à temps pour ce numéro, donc ce sera dans le 378.


Bon, bah, pas de test de Vermintide 2 dans le 377...  ::'(:   mais avoir une réponse de Natsabes, ça compense  ::trollface::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour passer le temps, en attendant le test :



Mais attention, ça ne résume pas du tout les qualités du jeu, hein. C'est juste pour la golerie.

----------


## ziafab

ça m'inquiète, tout ça, ça m'inquiète...  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Rhââ je suis déçu, quand j'ai vu "Where the water tastes like wine" j'ai cru qu'était déjà sorti ce singulier RPG dont vous aviez parlé, dans lequel on incarne un perso alcoolo qui se fait engueuler par ses compétences. Me souviens que le titre du jeu était un peu du même style, non ?


Ouais mais un jeu dont le test renvoie entre autres vers la lecture de Vente à la Criée du Lot 49 : c'est peut-être encore mieux !  ::trollface::

----------


## Zodex

> Ouais mais un jeu dont le test renvoie entre autres vers la lecture de Vente à la Criée du Lot 49 : c'est peut-être encore mieux !


Ah oui c'est donc de là que te viens ton pseudo !

----------


## Catel

Pas de test de Hacktag sur CPC non plus donc. Je me demande pourquoi certains médias font 10 previews d'un jeu pour finir par délaisser sa version finale  ::huh::

----------


## Izual

Il sera dans le prochain numéro. Et je ne sais pas où tu as vu 10 previews de Hacktag dans Canard PC, mais à part ça je veux bien que tu m'invites chez toi à Marseille.  ::trollface::

----------


## The Number 9

Pourrait on avoir, de nouveau, accès au test de Surviving Mars sur le net svp.  ::):

----------


## Izual

Dès cet après-midi.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour passer le temps, en attendant le test :
> 
> 
> 
> Mais attention, ça ne résume pas du tout les qualités du jeu, hein. C'est juste pour la golerie.


J'espère que t'as bien repéré qu'il s'agissait de Vermintide et non pas de Morrowind. Apparemment chez Nofrag c'était pas clair  ::siffle::

----------


## The Number 9

> Dès cet après-midi.


Désolé pour la demande un peu hâtive.  ::): 
En voyant des tests un peu partout, je pensais que l'embargo était levé. Visiblement, ils s'étaient fait avoir comme vous il y a quelques jours et l'avaient sorti trop tôt.

----------


## Catel

> Il sera dans le prochain numéro.


 ::lol::  vive CPC

----------


## Foxyrad

La couverture est vraiment magnifique ! Tout est harmonisé, et en plus c'est complet. Plein de bisous aux personnes en charge de la couv!

----------


## Croaker

Oui, vachement mieux la couverture comme ça.

Les numéros de page des articles, je peux m'en passer, de toute façon je lis tout le journal le jour où je trouve un exemplaire papier.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'ai transmis les compliments au sujet de la couv à Mr Chat. Il a ronronné.

----------


## Sylla

Ah bah je vais lui casser l'ambiance, parce que moi je l'ai ps trop aimée..trop de texte partout, on voit rien...je préfère quand c'est plus sobre.

M'enfin c'est que moi (et le mag' reste génial dedans).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'ai transmis la remontrance au sujet de la couv à Mr Chat. Il a feulé.

----------


## Zerger

Ahah l'éloge du jujitsu de Maria Kalash dans le test de UFC 3  ::): 

Une grosse tape virtuelle sur l'épaule (avec une petite clef en prime)

----------


## Dis Camion

C'est pas bien de remplir les news avec deux fois le même article en pages 11 et 12 (Abyss Crew) !
Vilain canard, va  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> MAis !!! Mais ??? Il y a pas le test de Vermintide 2 !!!!! C'était pourtant indiqué dans la dernière page du CPC précédent...
> Comment je sais, moi, si je dois l'acheter ou pas !!! C'est une honte ! Vous nous poussez dans les affres de la précommande après sortie !!


Ou alors tu me demandes : achète. Vraiment il est suuuuper bien foutu.

Sinon je viens de lire le pavé d'une page qui donnait des nouvelles de Gotham City Impostors. Bon ben je me disais "chouette, des nouvelles de ce jeu barré, quoi de neuf dessus ?" et la lecture de la page m'apprend simplement qu'il donne la gerbe à un ex-gastro-entérité.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## hiubik

Le test de AOE confrme ce qui se dit un peu partout....

----------


## Zodex

Jouer de manière intense à un jeu vidéo quand on a de la fièvre et que l'on est malade, c'est vraiment pas une bonne idée.  :Emo: 
Ceci dit, le récit de Kahn Lusth est plutôt épique, je croyais même au début que c'était une connerie. C'est ce genre d'aventure héroïque qui forge une personnalité.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

Juste un petit mot pour dire que :

1. La couverture de ce numéro est magnifique.
2. Je trouve la rubrique "La caravane patche" complètement indispensable, je ne sais pas comment on faisait avant. Juste pour ce numéro, elle m'a convaincu d'acheter *Deep Sky Derelicts* et m'a fait revenir sur *Astroneer* et *Slay the Spire*. Quand on a une bibliothèque conséquente ou une longue liste d'achats potentiels, on a pas le temps de trifouiller toutes les sorties de patchs et de mises à jour, donc merci. J'espère que celle-ci sera toujours présente dans la formule mensuelle (4 pages ?).
3. J'ai adoré l'introspection d'Izual dans "Figure implosée", là encore une rubrique que j'espère voir rester.

----------


## Izual

Merci !  :Emo:

----------


## Tuttle

Je m'interroge sur une capture d'écran dans le test de Metal Gear (le truc du Trou de ver à écriture inclusive...)

Tout les textes du jeu ne sont quand même pas rédigés comme ça, si? Ou alors c'est juste ce pauvre Trou de ver dont on ne connaît pas le genre (ni même le nombre, apparemment)?

Bug de traduction? Vanne ratée? Perplexité.

----------


## Maria Kalash

Pas tous les textes du jeu, mais tous ces panneaux là. J'ai deux ou trois autres screen en réserve.

----------


## Zerger

> Bug de traduction? Vanne ratée? Perplexité.


Une tentative d'écriture inclusive

----------


## Tuttle

> Une tentative d'écriture inclusive


Ca ressemble à ça, oui... Dans ce cas tu dois le faire vraiment alors:
"...du-de la-des Trou*-e-s* de ver"
 :X1: 

Bref, on sent bien que ça a merdé quelque part mais je vois pas trop comment, ça m'intrigue.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

le mot important dans la phrase était "tentative"  ::ninja::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

J'ai un bug d'affichage quand je vais sur le site pour lire le numéro, j'ai l'impression qu'il manque tout ce qui fait office de feuille de style pour la mise en page (ça en devient aussi austère que ma page perso, c'est dire...)

Mais en fait, surtout, ce qui me tracasse c'est que je n'ai toujours pas reçu le 377 (je suis abonne). Il est bien censé être sorti le 15 mars? (c'est ce qui est écrit a la fin de mon 376)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais en fait, surtout, ce qui me tracasse c'est que je n'ai toujours pas reçu le 377 (je suis abonne). Il est bien censé être sorti le 15 mars? (c'est ce qui est écrit a la fin de mon 376)


Il est dispo en kiosque depuis plusieurs jours.

----------


## PG 13

Le "Je vis des hauts et des bas" de cette quinzaine était absolument succulent  ::XD::   :Perfect:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Allons bon, je recois pas le 377 (je l'ai achete en kiosque, mais moi pas content), et pour le coup, je trouve le 378 dans ma boite aux lettres avant meme l'arrivee du topic ici...

Ah, et o joie, un article "Comment ca marche" sur les generateurs (pseudo)aleatoires, ça tombe bien, c'est une de mes marottes. Et la, facepalm: ackboo nous explique que Mersenne Twister est vachement bien, parce qu'il est capable de nous cracher une série de, je cite, 219937-1 nombres pseudo-aleatoires...

Bon, on va être gentil, et dire que c'est un imprimeur inculte qui a fait sauter l'exposant, parce que c’était pas joli...

Ah, et petite correction sur l'article (autre que la période de Mersenne Twister, je vous ai dit que c’était une typo): des "vrais" generateurs aleatoires (typiquement des accumulateurs d'entropie), il y en a maintenant dans la plupart des machines, si j'en crois ce que m'a confirme un collègue qui a les mêmes obsessions que moi, mais qui, lui, en plus, les programme. Mais c'est universellement plus lent qu'un pseudo-alea comme MT, la-dessus on est bien d'accord.

----------


## madgic

Pour le 378 toujours dans les config des pc, je voudrais bien voir à quoi ça ressemble une GTX 1600  ::siffle::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis un peu en retard dans mes lectures aussi n'Est-ce que maintenant que je remercie Maria Kalash pour le moment d'intense poilade qui a illuminé ma journée à la lecture de son test de MGS.

----------


## M.Rick75

Moi c'est "je vis des hauts et des bas", que je n'ai lu qu'aujourd'hui, dont j'ai particulièrement aimé le côté épique  (comme dit plus haut).

----------

